#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Satellite Orbits,satellite communication,lecture notes

## yogesh1920

In satellite communication there are many orbits in which satellite revolve and give the information of that area which helps in better communication.





  Similar Threads: Signal-to-Noise Ratio,satellite-communication,principles of communication,lecture notes Noise weighting,principles of communication,satellite communication,free lecture notes Direct Broadcast Satellite Services,satellite communication,notes download Merits and Demerits of the Satellite Communication lecture notes Satellite Link Parameters,satellite communication,notes download

----------


## darknessmonsterkai

this is fake!!!!!!

----------

